# Automatic tools



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

I am a framer/hanger with some finishing expirence. Look to expand into automatic tools to become more efficent. Not sure where to start though seems like there is something for everything and that $$$ adds up fast. I have a banjo and all the standard hand tools. Was looking at maybe a setup up for corners and possibly flat boxes down the road. So any ideas what a good beginners set up would be? Saw a cheap box/angle head setup on allwall, just leary about what cheap might get me. I do basement redmodels and such on the side and usually work by myself.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'd go a internal roller compound tube and a couple of angle heads 
For internals 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I reckon bang for your buck and with the flattest learning curve boxes are hard to beat. Internal tools are awesome but the learning curve can be a bit steep.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

What brand boxes give you the most bang for your buck? All wall had Conrad as the cheapest by I might just go with drywall master. Seems like I'm better of biting the bullet and getting the full finishing set right away because to break it out will cost more in the end. I can still tape with my banjo and upgrade to a bazooka later. Also looking for a bead hopper that can run strait flex for internal off angles, or can you do that with pretty much any hopper?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

DP5156 said:


> What brand boxes give you the most bang for your buck? All wall had Conrad as the cheapest by I might just go with drywall master. Seems like I'm better of biting the bullet and getting the full finishing set right away because to break it out will cost more in the end. I can still tape with my banjo and upgrade to a bazooka later. Also looking for a bead hopper that can run strait flex for internal off angles, or can you do that with pretty much any hopper?


Personally if I were to get new boxes I would go for Blue Line. But as long as you go with a reputable manufacturer you should be fine. I have a Drywall Master 5.5 box and one of their angle heads and they are well made. Forget the hopper, (too messy and can only be used for one task) just use a compound tube with an applicator head. You can use the Manta Ray or a flat tear away head and run it on each side. Once you have a tube you will find lots of uses for it, certainly one of the most versatile tools. By the way there are better products out there other than straight flex, Angle master from Trim Tex or NoCoat are much better. I have seen too many failures with Straight Flex.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Personally if I were to get new boxes I would go for Blue Line. But as long as you go with a reputable manufacturer you should be fine. I have a Drywall Master 5.5 box and one of their angle heads and they are well made. Forget the hopper, (too messy and can only be used for one task) just use a compound tube with an applicator head. You can use the Manta Ray or a flat tear away head and run it on each side. Once you have a tube you will find lots of uses for it, certainly one of the most versatile tools. By the way there are better products out there other than straight flex, Angle master from Trim Tex or NoCoat are much better. I have seen too many failures with Straight Flex.


Yea Gaz is spot on ditch the strait flex!
Level 5 do a 7 year warranty now on their tools so I would have a good look at them!:thumbsup:


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Can you run an applicator head on and angle box? Or do the tubes hold more material?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes you can, But the mud tends to need to be thin for an anglebox, Tube holds a lot more, Does not need a pump to fill it and can handle thicker mud than angebox.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Are all the angle heads interchangeable between angle heads and compound tubes? Or do you need to use flushers with tubes? I've heard angle head finish better than flushers.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

DP5156 said:


> Are all the angle heads interchangeable between angle heads and compound tubes? Or do you need to use flushers with tubes? I've heard angle head finish better than flushers.


Yea all the angle heads should fit on the tubes except for the better than ever tubes which have a bigger ball(And they r junk) I would go Tapepro or Columbia if I was u!:thumbsup:


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

What's the advantage to the angle box vs compound tube then? Reach?


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Think I may just go with a level 5 set up for now, $1600 and you get the flat boxes, angle box/head, pump, handles, and nail spotter. Any feed back on the level 5 quality? Has warranty and supposedly replacement parts are interchangeable with major brands . . .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

DP5156 said:


> Think I may just go with a level 5 set up for now, $1600 and you get the flat boxes, angle box/head, pump, handles, and nail spotter. Any feed back on the level 5 quality? Has warranty and supposedly replacement parts are interchangeable with major brands . . .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Level 5 now comes with a 7 year warranty and yea blades/cables will fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

//////the handles are interchangeable with other brand boxes I assume?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

gazman said:


> I reckon bang for your buck and with the flattest learning curve boxes are hard to beat. Internal tools are awesome but the learning curve can be a bit steep.


so when u start using American words Gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> so when u start using American words Gaz


Blame DWT Joe. Mud sticks Lol.


----------



## GR91 (Feb 4, 2017)

DP5156 said:


> //////the handles are interchangeable with other brand boxes I assume?


Yes, handles are interchangeable . 
Customer service is second to none!


----------



## GunzTheBuilder (1 mo ago)

anybody still around these parts?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

GunzTheBuilder said:


> anybody still around these parts?


Yes. Lots of watchers not a lot of commenters.


----------

